# JAXB can't handle interfaces



## HombreDelMundo (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier folgende WebService-Klasse geschrieben, die ich um die Methode getResult vom Typ Document ergänzt habe: Java | package de.bund.bsi.eid.server - Anonymous - zdgGgKhw - Pastebin.com

Folgende Fehler kriege ich beim Deployen in Tomcat 6.0.26 (Log-File): Java | 07.09.2010 12:07:00 org.apache - Anonymous - LV6Lw432 - Pastebin.com

Java | INFO: Server startup in 9988 m - Anonymous - 2jS3TWet - Pastebin.com

Aus Übersichtsgründen habe ich es auf pastebin.com eingefügt. 


Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das Problem lösen kann. WIE kann ich das konkret lösen, sodass ich beim Deployen keine Fehler mehr bekomme? 

Benutze Netbeans 6.9 und Java EE 5.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Noctarius (7. Sep 2010)

Stehen hier im Forum schon einige Post zu von mir


----------



## HombreDelMundo (21. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Stehen hier im Forum schon einige Post zu von mir



Und wie gehe ich mit deinen Posts um, wenn es sich um Interfaces aus importierten Paketen und es sich hierbei nicht gerade um wenige Interfaces handelt?


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2010)

Musst du dir halt einen Marshaller für die Interfaces bauen. Wenn es nicht zwangsweise JAXB sein muss kannst du dir mal EMF anschauen, dass kann auch von sich aus mit Interfaces umgehen (mein ich).


----------



## HombreDelMundo (21. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Musst du dir halt einen Marshaller für die Interfaces bauen. Wenn es nicht zwangsweise JAXB sein muss kannst du dir mal EMF anschauen, dass kann auch von sich aus mit Interfaces umgehen (mein ich).



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, Noctarius!


----------

